# Another Jet 10" jointer/planer combo review



## Spear4573

Thanks for the review. Your statements are right on track. I have one of these myself. Got it about a year ago at Woodcraft. Actually, I bought the floor model and about three days later one of the main bearings froze up on me. I called Woodcraft, and the Jet rep, and the replacement was quickly at my door. So, I had a bad taste in my mouth right out of the chute. The noise is an issue, and GOOD hearing protection is a must. I also find that dust and chips quickly collect directly below the infeed table. But, for the most part, the vacuum port is fairly effective.

The biggest problem I had with my Jet combo machine is keeping the tables coplanar. After I bought the machine I started looking at some reviews, and the biggest complaint that most had about the machine was keeping the infeed and outfeed tables coplanar. Jet supposedly had a fix, which didn't work as well as I wanted it to. There simply wasn't enough adjustment potential with their engineering. Therefore, I re-tapped some machine screw holes and the machine is now flat from stem to stern. 

Overall, as you stated it does a passable job. For the money, and a shop with limited space, it's about the best "bang for the buck" on the market. I am very much a Grizzly and Porter Cable man, with more of an emphasis on Grizzly, so I had to dig deep to stray from my biased brands.

Again, thanks for the review. Hope my 10 cents worth made sense?


----------



## dbol

Mine is at the service center right now getting new belts put on. I would not bother buying this machine. Do some more homework and upgrade to something else.


----------



## mtnjak

I've owned the Jet 10" jointer/planer now for about two years. I'm a hobbyist woodworker and would say it works well overall and I haven't had any serious problem with it. I haven't had the co-planer table issues that others have spoken of. I did have the blade guard problem right out of the box and fixed it. I used the mounting base that came with it which I have sitting on a Jet mobile base and this setup works fine. I've used commercial jointers before and while I can say that it's nothing like those, the $400 price tag is much more appealing than spending 2 grand on something for my occasional use and the fact that the bed is 10" in width is a plus. If you're cranking out cabinets for a living you'll most likely want to spend the money on a better machine but for any hobby woodworkers out there, I think it's worth a shot. Too bad they are now $100 more than they were 2 years ago.


----------



## Builder_Bob

I have the coplanarity problem on this machine. With the clamping knobs loose, the infeed table just wallows around with a lot of slop. Now I carefully measure each setting before clamping in place. Thickness planing is hard to measure with everything hidden from sight.

I used to plane and joint every board in a project, now I evaluate each case carefully. My table saw is good enough for jointing most of the time.


----------



## Twigger

My only complaint with the 8" version of this machine is the noise level, as noted. I find it frightening - protection is a must - it could double as a tornado siren.


----------



## labch1234

I'm looking at getting one in the next 2 to 3 weeks.. The price tag and space saver is what i'm looking at for the Garage workshop..Its all about space when you don't have enough.. lol

Thanks for the review


----------



## mtnjak

I'm in the same boat with shop space. My shop is an extra 225 square foot "nook" at the back of my 2 car garage. For hobbyist, the price is great.


----------



## Chairmaker14

Thanks for the honest review. I think for the price it should be what I need.


----------



## GusGia

Hi I`m a hobbiest, and I leave overseas, I plan to visit USA on february and I want to buy and JPP planer jointer.
and I know that the measurements of the machine exceed the 62 inches (L+W+H) that you can send in the airplane..

So I want to know if I can take the table the jointer infeed and jointer outfeed (To reduce the volume) so it is not so bulky and be able to dispatch it in the hold of the plane.

Hope somebody could help me with suggestion or pictures of the planner where I could disambled and I need to buy tools as will be a tourist (with all my tools at home)

Regards Gustavo


----------



## mtnjak

Gustavo,

From what you are trying to do probably the best thing to do is detach the machine from the base. If I measure the machine only it measures 18×19x38 inches. The stand measures 19×21x26 assembled. If you don't assemble the base it will take up very little space as it's only a series of L shaped channels, the longest being 25 inches in length. If you need to meet exactly the 62 inch requirement then you would need to further remove the fence and/or the two bed pieces as well. However, I don't not know how to do that as the machine comes pre-assembled. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## GusGia

Thanks but 18+19+38 inches = 75 and I must reduce to 62 inches that the AA could dispach, thats why y want to take off the the jointer infeed and jointer outfeed

Regards Gustavo


----------

